
TED demo of wearable computer tech from MIT Media Labs - ryanwaggoner
http://ted.org/index.php/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html
======
thomasfl
Wearable systems like this can be in the shops in just a year. The 3M
projector used in this demo was made available only a year ago, but several
phone makers have already started making projector phones. The next step is
simply to add a mirror to the projector, attach a string so it can hang around
the neck and start write some software for it.

It probably won't be as hugely successful as the iPhone, but for many users it
will be very useful.

~~~
liuliu
not that easy, it has to auto adjust the len to make the project picture
clear, no transformed on any surface, that is much tricky.

------
sown
I remember seeing a wearable system from MIT Media lab in 1996 or so. They
estimated $2,000 or so to build one and had a sort of HUD/video goggles, sort
of like today's VR920. I think network connection was handled with GPRS...I
think.

------
dmix
These innovations are what's going to drive artificial intelligence into the
mainstream.

There is a lot happening in the background that we don't see (risk analysis,
expert systems). But once this is in front of us and improving our lives,
there will probably be a rapid increase in innovation as more people see the
possibilities and a much higher economic incentive to do this type of thing.

~~~
batasrki
Yeah, I saw this video last week. Amazing stuff.

------
paul7986
Looks cool and I think possibly before wearable tech proliferates we'll use
our iPhone type devices to do the same thing. iPhone would just need that
intelligent infrared built in.

Interesting tech with endless useful possibilities!

------
rksprst
Speaking of TED was anyone from HN at TEDxUSC?

------
Silentio
If I don't stop watching videos like this I won't be able to enjoy Star Trek.

